# anyone in the san diego area???



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

hey everyone im just looking for local people that gots any sentra/200sx's that know where i can find a good car shop. ive been saving up some money. and im ready to buy a couple good parts for my car!!! i know of a couple of places of where i can go, but i just wanna know if anyone can recomend me a good place in san diego.







(i plan on doing suspension, brakes, and eventually jdm sr20 swap)


----------



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

manny183 said:


> hey everyone im just looking for local people that gots any sentra/200sx's that know where i can find a good car shop. ive been saving up some money. and im ready to buy a couple good parts for my car!!! i know of a couple of places of where i can go, but i just wanna know if anyone can recomend me a good place in san diego.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey MAnny I used to live in SD now I moved back up north to Riverside County. I am new as well.. I own a nissan 200sx and I am wanting to modify it for rally racing. I am looking for people in my area as well so we can talk shop. If there is anything I can help you with just let me know.

Sparky


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

hi :thumbup:


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey guys! looks like more people in SD that have 200's we should get together sometime and have a install day or something, hahahaha I need help with some stuff


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

yeah this is cool. we should all just meet up somewhere sometime.


----------



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

manny183 said:


> yeah this is cool. we should all just meet up somewhere sometime.


YEah that would be cool ..... Maybe we can all get together and maybe later on exchange numbers. I diffenetly need some assistance and some suggestion and help! I would difenetly be there.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

how bout next week or begining of march?


----------



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

manny183 said:


> how bout next week or begining of march?



PRobably March would be best


----------



## 1810 (Aug 17, 2003)

jdm swap. hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... good luck with smog since i have that trouble.


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

i might be able to smooth over this smog shop if i ever do go jdm sr20. im a manager at this video game store and i was hooking this lady up with some sweet deals. and it turns out her hubby owns a smog shop. i was tellin her what i wanted to do, and she seemed cool about it. i just dont know if she is BSing me or what. thought that counts i guess. well the only way ill find out is if i go for it. i guess i should start saving money.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey wassup guys, I'm from SD....It's actually not REALLY San Diego, but it's a bit up north...San Marcos....I REALY REALLY need some help because I'm new to this Car maintenance stuff and would love to hear from people that live near by. If you guys DO PLAN to meet up, don't leave me out. Thnks...


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

just remember those lil nissans take a beating and keep running


----------



## b15nissan (Mar 30, 2005)

hey whats up fellas im in the san diego area and i was wondering if there was any place here where to kick it at i own a 2001 sentra with minor parts. and i know of a few shops mostly on national city blvd


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

b15nissan said:


> hey whats up fellas im in the san diego area and i was wondering if there was any place here where to kick it at i own a 2001 sentra with minor parts. and i know of a few shops mostly on national city blvd


coolness , you live by me then :thumbup:


----------



## fstb13ser (Nov 9, 2004)

i dont know if it helps but group 5 hooked up my corolla prety damm good ask for albert 858-693-fast


----------



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

hey omegaman and b15sentra u guys live by me!!! if ur in the nasty city that is. well my pops lives there. i moved out to palm ave off the 805 by the amc movies. anyway i know of enginuity also but are they cool though????


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

manny183 said:


> hey omegaman and b15sentra u guys live by me!!! if ur in the nasty city that is. well my pops lives there. i moved out to palm ave off the 805 by the amc movies. anyway i know of enginuity also but are they cool though????


i live more in the paradise hills/valley area , and i work at AMC to but not at palm =P

about enginuity, ive been there b4, they dont know jack about nissans, but they are nice, the customers that go there on the other hand tho  . Oh yea they got a dyno there to , and the car cleaners place next door does a great job

i passs on the mile of cars like all the time just to look , someone must have seen me some time , gimma a honk if you do


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Cgamboa said:


> Hey wassup guys, I'm from SD....It's actually not REALLY San Diego, but it's a bit up north...San Marcos....I REALY REALLY need some help because I'm new to this Car maintenance stuff and would love to hear from people that live near by. If you guys DO PLAN to meet up, don't leave me out. Thnks...


where in san marcos? i'm off twin oaks lol, i have a 300zx, but i'm in the SD area


----------

